
Science Fiction Sent Man to the Moon - Hooke
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/07/20/opinion/sunday/moon-rockets-space-fiction.html
======
dbtc
But also US/USSR competition for tech and military dominance.

~~~
confluence
Existential threats are a hell of a drug.

~~~
8bitsrule
As are the private profits generated by the supposed goals.

------
cyberferret
I can't read the article due to a paywall, but I assume it talks about Jules
Verne etc.? I really hope they also included Herge's "Tintin - From the Earth
to the Moon" (and "Explorers on the Moon"). I remember reading that as a kid
which triggered my whole fascination with the US/Soviet space program.

I believe it was written in the early 50's but still had the concept of a
nuclear powered rocket, and a moon rover vehicle etc.

~~~
kristianp
I don't think Tintin was mentioned, but you're right, it was written in the
early 50's!

~~~
TomMarius
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dunno_on_the_Moon](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dunno_on_the_Moon)

